# Salmon river limit



## mipete (Mar 26, 2002)

Just want to make sure I understand the regulations correctly. I could keep 5 salmon caught in a class 3 stream except for no more than 3 trout greater than 15 inches. limit of 5 salmon with 1 steelhead in bag limit of 5. am I correct?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

You could have 5 salmon, or 4 salmon and 1 trout over 15”, or two salmon and three trout over 15” or even 5 rainbows so long as two of them are under 15” and so on. There’s probably more possible combinations than you’re likely to catch. Browns and brooks have to be at least 15” so the limit on them is 3. Limiting yourself to 5 fish and max 3 trout simplifies things a bit.


----------



## mipete (Mar 26, 2002)

thanks for clarifying the regulations. I just wanted to make sure i could keep 5 salmon and dnr didn't' change limits like on steelhead


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

The steelhead change was just on some Lake Michigan tribs, if you’re on one of those my comment about rainbows/steelhead doesn’t apply. You probably already knew that but I mention it just in case other people reading this aren’t focused on a particular stream.


----------

